# Lost paddle in Browns (Widowmaker)



## pickettp (Oct 5, 2005)

I lost a Carlisle Day Tripper paddle in Widowmaker on Browns on Sunday. It does not have a name, address, phone number, ... on it.

It wasn't very expensive, but it would be nice to get it back.

Thanks,

Phil
303-741-5345


----------

